# Place the Fictional Planet quiz



## Pyan (Jun 5, 2014)

And how many can you get right first time?...

The Fictional Planet Quiz






> You got 17 out of 21 right!
> You may be one of the nerdiest nerds in the galaxy.


----------



## kythe (Jun 5, 2014)

I got 12/21.  I was only certain of 2 of them.  Most were guesses, though some were educated guesses based on what I knew they weren't.


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh, I also got 12 right! I was sure on about 5, reasonably un-stupid on another 2-3, and guessed outright on the rest.   Wow, pyan, 17 seems like a terrific score! How many would you say you were fairly sure of?


----------



## Vince W (Jun 5, 2014)

17/21. I'm glad I didn't know the ones I missed.


----------



## Dave (Jun 5, 2014)

I also got 12/20. I could have got more if it had allowed you to go back and make changes.


----------



## Bick (Jun 5, 2014)

> You got 16 out of 21 right!
> You may be one of the nerdiest nerds in the galaxy.


I got three or four guesses right though.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jun 5, 2014)

11. Right up there with my grammar.  

I demand a name-that-sff-character.


----------



## Mirannan (Jun 5, 2014)

18/21.  Some really obscure ones there!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jun 6, 2014)

8? I don't read comic books anymore, or watch their movies.


----------



## Pyan (Jun 6, 2014)

Cat's Cradle said:


> Oh, I also got 12 right! I was sure on about 5, reasonably un-stupid on another 2-3, and guessed outright on the rest.   Wow, pyan, 17 seems like a terrific score! How many would you say you were fairly sure of?



I got the film and book ones - missed out on the recent gaming ones...


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 6, 2014)

14 out of 21 better than I expected.


----------



## rwspangler (Jul 3, 2014)

I failed badly.... only 9. But then I don't lay many games and those were the ones I missed.


----------



## Triceratops (Jul 3, 2014)

Ack--11 out of 21. All were guesses except three of them.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 3, 2014)

A fun quiz. 16 out of 21 for me, but quite a few guesses.


----------



## clovis-man (Jul 4, 2014)

_"You got 13 out of 21 right!
You’re nerdy for sure, but your training is not complete."_

Guess I'm still just a padawan. Missed ones with comic book ties.


----------



## Aun Doorback (Jul 4, 2014)

Got 9 but that was probably more through a process of elimination.  Do I need to get out more, or am I am getting out too much?


----------

